# What to serve with Polenta?



## WriterMama (Mar 27, 2002)

I've got some and I want to make it for dinner tonight. Dh usually eats it with a thick marinara sauce. I'm not really feeling like that, though. What else goes well with it?


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Butter and cheese. Pesto, maybe with fresh chopped tomatoes. Oh, or with black beans and salsa and avocado.


----------



## lisap (Dec 18, 2004)

a mushroom ragu


----------



## GuavaLava (Nov 15, 2004)

salsa and sour cream


----------

